# 742 ejecter?



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2011)

Got a 742 308 that will not eject, though the ejecter spring feels strong. Any thoughts?


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 19, 2011)

Ck the extractor........................


----------



## stu454 (Jul 19, 2011)

What is it doing in particular?  More info equals a better diagnosis.

Also, in case you didn't know, the 742 is an orphan with regard to spare parts.  Fifteen years ago the LGS where I worked wouldn't even take them on trade.

Hopefully it'll be an easy fix.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2011)

It extracts but dont eject.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Make sure that the gas system is clean and forcing the bolt fully back upon firing.  Check this by firing with an empty magazine.  The bolt should go back far enough to hold open on the empty magazine.  If it does not then you have a cleanliness problem.  If the bolt stays back but does not eject the empty then you have an ejector problem.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 20, 2011)

Fire it without the clip in place. If it ejects, get a new clip.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Fire it without the clip in place. If it ejects, get a new clip.




uh-oh !!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 20, 2011)

Lots of problems can be resolves with a good cleaning....
Get a can of throttle body spray, remove stock and spray the
thing down good...Brush the chamber area to make sure no
gunk or rust is binding the shell..
Light coat of gun oil after....


----------



## stu454 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Fire it without the clip in place. If it ejects, get a new clip.



Good luck with finding a new 742 magazine.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.remingtoncountrystore.co...=1&categoryid=3573&productid=3679&topcat=1038
New magazines are not a problem, though a bad magazine usually causes feeding problems.
Take it apart and give it a really good cleaning.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 20, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 20, 2011)

stu454 said:


> Good luck with finding a new 742 magazine.



http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=122468


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 20, 2011)

frankwright said:


> http://www.remingtoncountrystore.co...=1&categoryid=3573&productid=3679&topcat=1038
> New magazines are not a problem, though a bad magazine usually causes feeding problems.
> Take it apart and give it a really good cleaning.



I disagree on the clip issue. Obviously the rifle needs to be clean, especially a 742. I own a 742 and have had this problem. I have one clip when in use, the rifle will not eject even with an empty clip. Not a for sure fix but worth checking.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 20, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=122468



Okay!  Got it!

I'd have sworn that the mags weren't available.  It looks like they are.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 21, 2011)

Try firing with an empty magazine to check the length of bolt travel before you buy a new magazine.  If the gas system is right the bolt should lock open on the empty magazine.  Dirty chambers and clogged gas systems cause the majority of 740-742-7400 problems.  

Why buy an extra magazine for a rifle that doesn't work?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks yall, ill see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Sep 20, 2011)

*Rem Model 742 Semi Auto*

Agree that dirty chambers are the primary problem with this model. Determine if it is the magazine, bolt travel, or ejector as described by GPM. Mags are easy to replace but chamber/gas system must be clean as ejectors are easily bent and check receiver rails that guide the bolt lugs for wear. Just a thought, but are you using factory ammo? Handloads using standard dies instead of small base dies especially for semi auto rifles can create extraction issues. Had the same problem with a 742 in .280 when using some handloads from my  uncle years ago. Rifle would fire first round and fail to eject spent brass, causing a jam. After much research & talk, a knowledgable friend said to ask my uncle if he used standard or small base .280 dies. Answer was "standard dies" which was the problem. Standard dies do not resize the entire case back to original factory specs and thus the resulting problem. Also, one needs to take into consideration the pressure level attained by factory ammo when shooting a semi auto rifle vs. shooting hand loads. Pressure levels must be very close to those produced by factory ammo in these rifles to ensure proper function.

There are a few riflesmiths who will work on these older 742's and actually make parts which are now discontinued by Remington and no one else makes. So don't give up if you actually want to continue hunting with the rifle.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 23, 2011)

Gunplumer is right!!


----------



## retiredkilla (Sep 23, 2011)

i wore one out, had same trouble, the ejector lugs cut in to the side of the reciever, when they came back, made it jam every time, single shot automatic...........


----------



## 82crawler (Oct 2, 2011)

2x on chamber cleaning


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 28, 2011)

I know its been a while but if anyone else has this problem check the position of the extractor. Mine had rotated in the boltface for some reason. Anyway thanks for all the help yall.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Oct 29, 2011)

The extractor on a 742 should be riveted in place, not free to rotate.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 29, 2011)

If the shell kicks up toward the top instead of out to the side ,could be a serious problem since there are no longer any bolts to be had.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea thats what I thought too. But im just repeating what the gunsmith told me. The shells werent kicking up. They werent kicking at all.


----------

